# Are This Year's Pacers Worth Getting NBA League Pass???



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Haven't had it since 07 but I'm thinking about getting it again,because it seems like we finally have a promising, and young team that I think is gonna surprise a lot of people. 

The price is crazy though, and the Pacers' games are never on HD. :horsepoop:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You can always get the select league pass, which is $110 for 7 teams. I don't know if we're worth buying, but if you're still a fan, go for it. I think we have a decent shot at the playoffs, but we have to trade for a better PF. Regardless, it's a nice young core that'll be really fun to watch at the very least.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Haven't had it since 07 but I'm thinking about getting it again,because it seems like we finally have a promising, and young team that I think is gonna surprise a lot of people.
> 
> The price is crazy though, and the Pacers' games are never on HD. :horsepoop:


I believe that FSI broadcasts the games in HD now.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Is this a Pacers Forum reunion thread or something? Who's going to post next...DienerTime? Nice to Box Man and Pacerholic stop by. It would be nice to see you guys here more often!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Is this a Pacers Forum reunion thread or something? Who's going to post next...DienerTime? Nice to Box Man and Pacerholic stop by. It would be nice to see you guys here more often!


After playing 2k11, I decided to watch more games this season.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> After playing 2k11, I decided to watch more games this season.


Whatever works man


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> After playing 2k11, I decided to watch more games this season.



Haha...I know how you feel.




Knick_Killer31 said:


> Nice to Box Man and Pacerholic stop by. It would be nice to see you guys here more often!



Thanks bro, and don't worry, good or bad I'll be here all season. :cheers:


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

i wouldnt give the national business association any of your money considering its rigged


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I broke down and bought the league pass, totally worth it to me! Though the games are very very rarely in HD which I hate since I have a nice TV. Ah well.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I broke down and bought the league pass, totally worth it to me! Though the games are very very rarely in HD which I hate since I have a nice TV. Ah well.


Our games are rarely broadcasted in HD?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well I live in Maine. And I have the League Pass. And none of the league pass games broadcast in HD regardless of whether or not they broadcast locally in HD. So no matter what all the games on League Pass are in standard def, they pick like 2 games a night that they put on their 2 HD channels, so far it's only once been a Pacers game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Well I live in Maine. And I have the League Pass. And none of the league pass games broadcast in HD regardless of whether or not they broadcast locally in HD. So no matter what all the games on League Pass are in standard def, they pick like 2 games a night that they put on their 2 HD channels, so far it's only once been a Pacers game.


I see. Didn't know if you were local and had DirecTV or not. Only thing I've noticed in HD is that Stacy Paetz's nose is crooked, something I did not notice before.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Box Man said:


> I see. Didn't know if you were local and had DirecTV or not. Only thing I've noticed in HD is that Stacy Paetz's nose is crooked, something I did not notice before.



Nah no DirecTV. Cable unfortunately.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Only thing I've noticed in HD is that Stacy Paetz's nose is crooked, something I did not notice before.



She's gotta be the hottest crooked nose woman on the face of this earth!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> She's gotta be the hottest crooked nose woman on the face of this earth!


Yeah, she's not bad


----------

